# Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo seminar



## Master Todd Miller (Feb 27, 2004)

Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo will be teaching a special Hapkido seminar at 
*Where:* Millers KMA, 
*When:* March 23rd
*Time:* 6:30 - 8:30 PM
*Fee:* $40.00

Miller's Korean Martial Arts
66 Third Street suite 203
Dover, NH 03820
603-742-0604 
E-mail hkdtodd@ttlc.net
www.millersmudo.com

Everyone invovled with Hapkido or Swordsmanship should attend one of GM Lim's seminars as he is one of three men that Doju Nim Choi, Yong Sool promoted to 9th dan and he is the highest director of Guhapdo in Korea 8th dan.

See you there
Master
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Association


----------



## iron_ox (Mar 1, 2004)

Master Miller,

This sounds great, any word as to the topics that Grandmaster Lim might cover?  Are all the details at www.millersmudo.com ?  Should we just call to register?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 1, 2004)

Registration can be done by calling 603-742-0604 or e-mailing me at hkdtodd@ttlc.net and leave your name and how to reach you and I will call you back ASAP.

I am not sure what GM Lim will be teaching at the AHA sponsered seminars but we talked a little about advanced off - balencing possibly being the topic for the Dover, NH seminar.

I really hope that everyone can get a chance to get to at least one of these seminars as they will be enlightening.  As for me I will be going to all of these seminars even though it will probably take 2 months to heal.  Wehioh (Cheers)

Take care
Todd Miller
www.millersmudo.com


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 1, 2004)

iron_ox said:
			
		

> Master Miller,
> 
> This sounds great, any word as to the topics that Grandmaster Lim might cover?  Are all the details at www.millersmudo.com ?  Should we just call to register?
> 
> ...



Kevin are you going to make it?  I hope to see you there.

Todd - you've got me down, right?

Looking forward to it!
Take care.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 2, 2004)

Who will be attending any of the GM Lim seminars?  I will be going to all of them and hope I get a chance to meet other Hapkidoin. :asian: 

Todd Miller


----------



## glad2bhere (Mar 3, 2004)

Dear Folks: 

Since the Northbrook (Chicago) seminar is damn-near in my backyard I plan on being there. It would be great to go out afterwards if you folks can make it happen. There are quite a few nice places in the area. Thoughts? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Mar 3, 2004)

Since the Northbrook (Chicago) seminar is damn-near in my backyard I plan on being there. It would be great to go out afterwards if you folks can make it happen. There are quite a few nice places in the area. Thoughts? 


I think it sounds great!  Maybe Master Sogor and Master Simms can coordinate this as you both are Hapki-Chicagoians?!?!?! artyon:  I would love to sample some Chicago brew while talking about Hapkido/curent events /technique!

Any of you able to come to the east coast seminars?

Take care
Todd Miller


----------

